# Bacardi Jim in his new sweater



## Guest

Here is my latest knitting project being modeled by Bacardi Jim.


----------



## Guest

I hope this doesn't make anybody's eyes bleed.


----------



## Angela

Very nice work, LR. I wish Larry would wear sweaters.


----------



## Guest

I like sweaters and this is THE best time of year for them here in the south.  It will be winter for about 35 days. (hint hint.. hehe)


----------



## Angela

Vampyre said:


> I like sweaters and this is THE best time of year for them here in the south. It will be winter for about 35 days. (hint hint.. hehe)


You got that right!! I actually had to wear a sweater to church on Sunday because of the wind chill!! I think you guys get more cold than we do though.


----------



## durphy

Ooooo Pretty!


----------



## Guest

Sorry Vampyre, but if I started you a sweater it would not be finished in time to wear this winter. I have had to beat myself to get this one done for Jim.


----------



## sjc

I have tons of sweaters, love 'em...though my books outnumber my sweaters by far.


----------



## Sailor

Lucky Rainbow...Wow, you are one Awesome Knitter! The sweater is gorgeous. I love the cable stitches, you are really gifted.

I tried a hat in cable...well, we won't go there. Ha.

P.S. Bacardi Jim, you look quite the Irish fisherman in your new sweater.


----------



## Guest

sailor said:


> P.S. Bacardi Jim, you look quite the Irish fisherman in your new sweater.


Well, you're half right.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nice poster behind you!

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Guest

We also have posters from the other 2 movies as well. Although, they are a smaller size. We picked the paint color to compliment the artwork.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Nice work LR, love the blue!


----------



## Guest

I understand..it's off to Wal-Mart for me...


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Nice poster behind you!
> 
> Why am I not surprised?


The only artwork we have in the house are our framed LOTR posters.


Click the pic.


----------



## colleen

Niiiiiice LR!  Great job.  Cables can be so tricky!

And BJ - looks like blue is a good color for you!


----------



## chynared21

LuckyRainbow said:


> Sorry Vampyre, but if I started you a sweater it would not be finished in time to wear this winter. I have had to beat myself to get this one done for Jim.


*And here I thought that it was going to be left as a vest  Nice sweater LR ) *


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the compliments. It is very nice, if I do say so myself. The yarn I used is designed to be very soft. This is the 3rd or 4th project I have done with cables. I am really starting to get the hang of them. This sweater is one of the quickest I have knit. It only took me about 3 months.


----------



## Angela

LuckyRainbow said:


> Thanks for all the compliments. It is very nice, if I do say so myself. The yarn I used is designed to be very soft. This is the 3rd or 4th project I have done with cables. I am really starting to get the hang of them. This sweater is one of the quickest I have knit. It only took me about 3 months.


It would take me 3 years and would look like a scarf!!


----------



## Guest

It wold take me longer than that to figure out the theory of operation of the pointy things and their relationship to the fuzzy stuff.


----------



## Dori

I made a sweater once (knitted).  Well I made the front, and proved to myself I could knit then quit.

I made a scarf for a bf but he died before I got it finished so I used it for a pot holder.


----------



## Khabita

My Mom was a fabulously good knitter and crocheter (is that a word?), and she even made her own patterns for sweaters. Me . . . well, Mom tried her best, even sent me to knitting school (yeah, there is such a thing, I felt like I was living "Little Women"), but I never got the hang of it. Always dropping stitches, getting lost and forgetting to change stitch or wool or underwear (oh, wait, that's not a knitting problem).

I was better at crocheting, and I have actually managed to finish some afghans. Small ones. Ones that would fit on a very, very small couch. A hobbit couch, actually. 

I once started a baby blanket for a friend who was pregnant. Several YEARS later, my mother finished it and gave it to someone else who was having a baby. I think the "baby" I'd started it for was in school by then! 

So great work! And great commitment!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Dori said:


> I made a sweater once (knitted). Well I made the front, and proved to myself I could knit then quit.
> 
> I made a scarf for a bf but he died before I got it finished so I used it for a pot holder.


I'm sorry for your loss Dori. But I guess this means your hand-knitted scarves are to die for? (Sorry but I couldn't resist) I bet the pot holder is beautiful


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Wow!  Beautiful sweater!!  

I knit too.  At least I try.  Mostly I just buy yarn to paw at.


----------



## Guest

DawnOfChaos said:


> Wow! Beautiful sweater!!
> 
> I knit too. At least I try. Mostly I just buy yarn to paw at.


That's why God invented kittens.


----------



## Guest

To be knitted into sweaters or to play with the yarn?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Please tell that's not a real car.  It looks miserable.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Please tell that's not a real car. It looks miserable.


I'm sure it _is_ miserable.

Pet clothes aren't for the pets, they're for the pet owners. Animals need clothes like blah blah blah.


----------



## Guest

I agree with you. Now if someone has a skinny short haired dog like a chihuahua and they live some place cold, I can see putting something on them but that's it.

If they want to play dress up, let them buy a Kindle ...er Barbie.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I agree with you. Now if someone has a skinny short haired dog like a chihuahua and they live some place cold, I can see putting something on them but that's it.
> 
> If they want to play dress up, let them buy a Kindle ...er Barbie.


If someone lives someplace cold, it was thoughtless and cruelly inconsiderate of them to buy a Chihuahua in the first place. *shrug*

[Edited for the sake of domestic tranquility.]


----------



## Guest

I feel the same way about people that  buy husky/Samoyed type dogs and live down here where it gets in the high 90 low 100's in the summer.

People are dumb.


----------



## Suzanne

That is a very nice sweater! Cables are a lot of fun to do. What's your next project?


----------



## Guest

I need to knock out a few Santa hats for our NICU babies for Christmas. It would not look good if I did not do my part as I am the leader of the project.


----------



## Guest

And then there is the baby blanket for the guy on your unit who is having a baby

*leaves sentence purposely inexact*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LuckyRainbow said:


> I need to knock out a few Santa hats for our NICU babies for Christmas. It would not look good if I did not do my part as I am the leader of the project.


How sweet LR, I bet they look adorable in their hats!!


----------



## sjc

Bacardi Jim: For you, my 1 cents worth (lol): 
http://www.amazon.com/Acupressure-Guide-Relieving-Hangovers-MobileReference/dp/B0016IXMOG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1227230798&sr=1-3


----------



## sebat

That's sweater is beautiful.  You do good work.

I taught myself to knit last winter.  I attempted a sweater.  Wish it looked half as good as yours.  It ended up fitting my uncle who's twice my size.   I've been practicing.  I'm going to try another one soon.


----------



## Guest

Thanks sebat. I am quite proud of this sweater. You should see the first one I made for Jim. He calls it his poncho. It is like that line from _Overboard_: "I was short and fat?"


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Thanks sebat. I am quite proud of this sweater. You should see the first one I made for Jim. He calls it his poncho. It is like that line from _Overboard_: "I was short and fat?"


But the cabling is gorgeous on it.


----------



## Jen

I tried to learn to knit once.  I'd get together with some friends who were teaching me, we'd drink some wine and knit.  
Turns out I'm much, much better at drinking wine.  

Beautiful job though LR, and Jim I have to say you look fabulous in it.


----------



## bkworm8it

Lovely work! Cable sweaters are my favorite.

I'm in the middle of knitting a nice fair Island sweater. Though I don't think it will be done this winter.

TheresaM


----------



## Guest

I need to go buy a sweater.  Can Kindle download one for me?


----------



## Sailor

Actually, I lost the desire to knit.

The first hat I made hubby was so bad, there were skipped stiches and such...I gave it to him to try on to see what it looked like. 
Do you know he wore that hat and told EVERYONE his wife knit it for him? Talk about embarrasment. I told him to take it off and 
wear one we bought...but no, he said it was the 'thought that counts'.

Gee, when is he having to travel again for his job? Not soon enough


----------



## Guest

From Firefly..Jayne Cobb's hat his mom sent him. Sounds like your husband was proud and appreciated the effort you put into his hat. Not many people these days are that considerate.


----------



## Guest

Jen said:


> Beautiful job though LR, and Jim I have to say you look fabulous in it.


 *blush*


----------



## Guest

LR also (at my request) made a wine bottle cozy.  I thought they might sell well at work.  Turned out the Boss wasn't very keen on the idea... but he let me try it.  It sold within a week!  The downside is that we only made $9 after the Boss's cut.  Given that it took her six hours to make and she had about $2 in materials invested, we decided it was a losing proposition.


----------



## Susan B

Dori said:


> I made a sweater once (knitted). Well I made the front, and proved to myself I could knit then quit.
> 
> I made a scarf for a bf but he died before I got it finished so I used it for a pot holder.


Dori, that actully made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Guest

bkworm8it said:


> Lovely work! Cable sweaters are my favorite.
> 
> I'm in the middle of knitting a nice fair Island sweater. Though I don't think it will be done this winter.
> 
> TheresaM


I am in awe. I have never thought about attempting a Fair Isle design. It is bad enough working with one color at a time.


----------



## bkworm8it

Lucky, it really isn't difficult to do, its just holding two colors at any time and knitting with left and right hand (easier than you think!). Though it is very time consuming. I have to focus and not watch tv so it doesn't get worked on as much as my other projects. hence it won't be done before winter is over.  Maybe next winter.   

I do enjoy doing it, the colors are really nice and the pattern is beautiful, I'm working with 100% wool by philosophers wool. Hopefully I'll have it finished before I die LOL.

theresam


----------



## Guest

Maybe someday I will get brave enough to try it. I do love the designs of a lot of Fair Isles I have seen. The other drawback is that I mostly knit while watching TV so the more mindless the pattern the better.


----------



## Guest

Mashed taters and devilled eggs waiting for me?


----------



## bkworm8it

I find its best to work on during summer time reruns!  Though I also get movies in from netflix so that doesn't help    Actually once you get into the rhythm of the pattern its fairly easy to do. 

My biggest trouble is getting not paying attention when I changed rows and look closely at what I was looking at.  I'm at the part where I go back and forth for the neck. that's the most difficult. Working in the round was much easier. Don't have to pay too much attention to wrapping the yarn. It's when your purling that gets confusing!

I did however try to do it while I was talking but could only do it after I started around and then took a several minutes during the start of new rounds while i get the pattern down. But I have to admit I'm not hip on the back and forth part.

I keep several projects going so I can do the mindless knitting. Thats my favorite type of knitting  


TheresaM


----------

